# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  Многая лета. Застольный интерактив

## Николай Бугаков

*"МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*

*Ваши гости устали во время танцевальной паузы или компания вообще сегодня малоподвижна? Это не повод опускать руки или сбавлять обороты праздника. Предложите посоревноваться мужской и женской интуициям, демонстрируя настоящие чудеса! Кстати, вы скрываете свой возраст? А кто чаще это делает: мужчины или женщины? Мир шоу - бизнеса готов раскрыть самые страшные секреты: именитые звезды попытаются ввести вас и гостей в заблуждение, рассказав, сколько им лет.… Поверите ли вы им? Не знаете? Тогда самое время поучаствовать в эксперименте! В этом вам поможет застольный конкурс «Многая лета»!*

*В комплект входит: описание номера и 12 аудиотреков - вопросов + финальный.
Длительность номера 10 – 15 минут.

Стоимость номера 300 рублей.*

*Также за консультацией можно обращаться вк: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------


## katyakotkot

Ура, я стала счастливой обладательницей этого номера. Задумка номера очень интересная, есть соревновательный момент.
Полностью готова к реализации. Мне оооочень понравилось. Спасибо, Николай, за ваш труд. Творческого вам вдохновения!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Полностью готова к реализации.


Катя, Вы правы - соревновательный момент и интерактив с залом обеспечены. Реализовать номер можно на любых мероприятиях. Большое приемущество конкурса в том, что это застолка. Большинству ведущих хороших застолок очень часто не хватает. Вот мы и решили восполнить этот пробел.  :Yes4: 



> Спасибо, Николай, за ваш труд. Творческого вам вдохновения!


От своего имени я пожелаю того же и моей Наташе!  :Grin:  Успехов вам во всех делах и спасибо за отзыв!  :Thank You2:  К сожалению, из общего количества коллег, которые покупают наши номера, отзывы пишут лишь единицы.  :Sad:  Если бы покупатели были поактивней, то сделали бы приятное и себе, и нам, и людям, которые хотели бы приобрести этот и другие номера, поскольку любая информация будет полезна для того, чтобы сделать правильный выбор.  :Yes4:  Еще раз хочется пожелать Вам успехов!  :Ok:

----------


## Уралочка

Николай и Наталья.... уверена,что все давно сделали для себя вывод  - Ваши номера проходят всегда на УРА!!!
Застолки -  их всегда не хватает. Спасибо, что балуете нас своими изюминками :Tender:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо, что балуете нас своими изюминками


Лена, приятно это услышать именно от тебя!  :Yes4:  От себя пожелаем, чтобы твои изюминки всегда радовали коллег!  :Victory:

----------


## Уралочка

Коля, спасибо за пожелание.
Я как то ответила общими фразами..... Ваш материал хорош.... а вот "Многая лета" ...  не просто в копилку утащила.... Я В РАБОТУ ВЗЯЛА!!! :Yes4: 
КЛАССНАЯ ФИШКА!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Я В РАБОТУ ВЗЯЛА!!!


Лена, так наши номера ДЛЯ РАБОТЫ и пишутся!  :Grin:  Удачной охоты (работы).  :Derisive:  Нужное подчеркнуть!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Dimona

Коля а этот номер подойдет для выпускного вечера?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля а этот номер подойдет для выпускного вечера?


Лиля, номер подойдет для выпускного вечера и не только... Сам номер универсален и подойдет для любого мероприятия. Большим плюсом является то, что, как говорят многие его обладатели, его, без особой подготовки ведущего, можно сразу брать в работу.  :Yes4:

----------


## Dimona

> можно сразу брать в работу


те там даже учить ничего не надо?, супер, я в личке

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Подтверждаю!   Взял  и   работай!   Очень  активно    на   юбилее   гости   учавствовали, удивлялись, спорили, вспоминали, (особо    отличившиеся   еще  и призы   получили...правда  потом   им    пришлось   еще  раз   их   отрабатывать, доказывая, что возраст  любви не помеха)))) Отличная   застолка,   Коля  и Наташа!  Мы   с  моим  диджеем   вам    жмем  руки!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Мы   с  моим  диджеем   вам    жмем  руки!!!


Люда, мы с Натальей тоже жмем вам руки и желаем успехов в работе!  :Grin:

----------


## Tina37

Николай и Наталья , спасибо Вам и за этот прекрасный блок! В четверг провела первый раз, теперь жалею "Почему раньше не проводила?" Замечательный застольный игровой блок!!! И универсальный! СПАСИБО!!! :Tender:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Замечательный застольный игровой блок!!! И универсальный! СПАСИБО!!!


Валентина, спасибо на добром слове!  :Thank You2:  Пусть этот и другие наши конкурсные номера принесут Вам и Вашим клиентам хорошее настроение!  :Ok:

----------


## Елена Крымская

Николай, приветствую!
У вас есть карта Приватбанка?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Елена Крымская*, 
Здравствуйте, Елена! Номер карточки Приватбанка я Вам выслал в личку.

----------


## Елена Крымская

> *Елена Крымская*, 
> Здравствуйте, Елена! Номер карточки Приватбанка я Вам выслал в личку.


Получила и ответила!  :Yes4: 
Спа-си-бо!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Елена Крымская*, 
Пожалуйста! До связи!  :Smile3:

----------


## Ирина64тамада

Получила сегодня этот блок. Огромную благодарность выражаю  Вам за труд и творчество. Застольных моментов много никогда не бывает)))) А уж когда люди натанцевались и хочется отдохнуть - то самое время провести "Многая лета". Удачно пройдет на любом юбилее-и 30-летие, и 50....и 100 :Yahoo: . Спасибо огромное!!! Вам МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо огромное!!! Вам МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА!!!!


Ирина, спасибо за хороший отзыв! И Вам МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА!  :Ok:

----------


## Ирина64тамада

[QUOTE=Николай Бугаков;4953518]Ирина, спасибо за хороший отзыв! И Вам МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА! :o
Спасибо.

----------


## дюймовка

у меня сегодня-счастливый день
сначала-классика жанра
теперь -многие лета.....
что ещё ведущему нужно для счастья?-знать-что я-лучше всех!
а с этими блоками-я буду лучше всех
нас не догонят............

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> что ещё ведущему нужно для счастья?-знать-что я-лучше всех!
> а с этими блоками-я буду лучше всех
> нас не догонят............


Нина, желаем, чтобы Вы были лучше всех многие лета!  :Grin:

----------


## ира10

Начну отзыв Ниниными словами - И у меня сегодня праздник!!!! Новая застолочка у меня в арсенале!!!! Поотгадываем в самое ближайшее время и споем МНОГИЕ ЛЕТА!!!!! И вам желаю того же!!! Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ирина, спасибо за отзыв! Мы рады, что у Вас сегодня праздник! И Вам желаем МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА!  :Ok:

----------


## Ирина06121979

Николай, добрый день! Хотела поблагодарить Вас за прекрасный номер: провела его на свадьбе, на которой практически не было места ни для конкурсов, ни для танцев, поэтому пришлось вытащить из резервов все застольные конкурсы. И вот тут меня просто выручил этот номер  "Многая лета", который настолько захватил всех гостей, что я сама не ожидала такого эффекта. Как все вспоминали, спорили, потом капитаны команд выносили вердикт, как команды переживали и стремились обогнать своего соперника. И что очень важно - участвовали все, от мала до велика!!! Провела его без всякой подготовки, спонтанно, но это никак не повлияло на его успех! Огромнейшее спасибо за этот подарок!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> прекрасный номер: провела его на свадьбе, на которой практически не было места ни для конкурсов, ни для танцев


Ирина, спасибо за отличный отзыв! Это просто беда, когда молодожены выбирают зал, который не рассчитан на конкурсную программу и танцы. У нас такое редко, но тоже бывает. Выкручиваемся точно так же - делаем упор на сидячие номера.



> Провела его без всякой подготовки, спонтанно, но это никак не повлияло на его успех!


Особенность большинства наших номеров в этом и заключается. Мы стараемся, на сколько это возможно, максимально упростить работу ведущих. Желаю удачи в дальнейшем проведении этого и других наших номеров!)))

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Все никак не было времени забежать на форум! Я давно стала счастливой обладательницей этой изюминки! Блок моя палочка-выручалочка теперь! Очень его полюбила, а в какой азарт входят гости! Интересные комментарии, прописанные для ведущего, логичное завершение блока, интрига, радость - все это здесь! Спасибо за ваше творчество от меня и моих благодарных клиентов!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо за ваше творчество от меня и моих благодарных клиентов!


Света, большое спасибо за отличный отзыв! Этот номер у нас тоже вечная палочка - выручалочка, особенно для сидячих компаний. Всегда уместно пожелать виновникам торжества многая лета! :Ok:

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

добрый день! Цена еще актуальна, можно приобрести?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> добрый день! Цена еще актуальна, можно приобрести?


Добрый день, Любовь! Цена и реквизиты актуальны. :Yes4:

----------


## С. Еленка

*Николай Бугаков*, 
здравствуйте, Николай! в этом году мы своими силами будем проводить новый год в 7 классе у сына. Есть ли вашей копилочке, что можно было бы провести с детьми такого возраста. Спасибо!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*С. Еленка*, 
Здравствуйте! К сожалению, у нас таких номеров нет. Все рассчитано на взрослую публику.

----------

С. Еленка (20.12.2015)

----------


## olya.pan

хотелось бы приобрести ваши вкусняшки ,как оплатить через приват ? цена многая лета ?

хотелось бы телепатию для свадеб и юбилеев , деньги мне проще отправить через приват,

Николай! Хотелось бы для начала взять у вас телепатию на юбилей женщины. уточните цену

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Ольга! По поводу общей суммы и уточнения реквизитов Приватбанка ответил Вам в личку. Постарайтесь ответить мне тоже в личку. Как это сделать я Вам объяснил :Aga:

----------

